# Golden deamon 2006 winning models



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Well i was just doing and image search in google and came across this the painting standard for the minis are amazing i know it is the golden daemon but i was so stunned i wanted to show every one, and what was also amazing is that the first prize was won by a woman, i am not being sexist as we all know not many women play the game, but the painting is amazing.

http://gamesday.us.games-workshop.com/GamesDay2006/Atlanta_2006/Coverage/Golden_Demon/cat1_page.htm

I hope every one can enjoy the amazing images and models these guys have produced


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some nice work in there for sure. I must once again express my disappointment at the near total use of NMM these days. I -really- can't wait for that to die off in popularity.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It will as soon as something even more difficult to perfect comes along. I like NMM, though I doubt I'll ever become good at it.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

golden rule of Golden Demon:

YOU WILL NOT WIN WITHOUT A PLINTH.



it really makes me laugh.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

*2006 Golden Demon Winnters*

Hi all,
With regard to it being surprising that a woman won the Golden Demon, you should check out the work of Natalya Melnik. She is a phenomenal painter who is a Golden Demon-winning machine.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------

